# July contest



## marshab1

Stretchdrive won the last contest and has chosen our next theme for this month which is "Funny Faces" so post you favorite funny face photos, we all have them. We will take entries until 7/30. 

Remember you need to have 25 posts to enter and only 1 entry per member.


----------



## DNL2448

Okay, I'll play.

Here's Funny Face Tag:


----------



## Kmullen

Too cute!! Love this theme!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I have WAY too many of these.... 

This is the face only a mother could love:


----------



## Stretchdrive




----------



## DNL2448

Susan, that is too funny!


----------



## MicheleKC87

Crazy Lily!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Here is one of Lucy Goosey!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

That's the spot.


----------



## vcm5

These are too funny! What a good theme idea!


----------



## paula bedard

I'm laughing out loud, these are funny!

I'll have to dig deep into my photo gallery. I know I have some funny pics, just not where I"ve moved the folders to...

Hank, that pic of Lucy is priceless. She looks like someone goosed her!


----------



## Megora

I think this pic says "Don't eat what?" 












And a bonus, just because it humors me -

The following pic is the look that stray cats get when they try sneaking up on our property...


----------



## Mileysmom

Wait for me!!! Don't leave me alone in the woods!!!!


----------



## inge

It's COLD outside!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy's funny face entry


----------



## Duke's Momma

I had 3 picked out but this is my fav.


----------



## DianaM

Gracie is begging really, really hard!


----------



## Claire's Friend

*Wow, finally a theme I can enter this pic in !*

: Say "AHHHHHH"


----------



## mag&bays mom

Claire's Friend- 

That picture is hilarious!! I have seen it on here before and I busted out laughing so hard. I even put it on my FB for everyone to see...hope you don't mind!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Not at all. It's too funny not to be shared !!!


----------



## Ash

Here is my contribution!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Here's my entry:


----------



## saulisa'n'ruby

*july contest-funny face!*

Ruby's babies have just begun to play! I could watch these pups all day long... (well, I do!)


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

An old favorite.


----------



## DNL2448

saulisa'n'ruby said:


> Ruby's babies have just begun to play! I could watch these pups all day long... (well, I do!)


I almost entered one just like this with the little girl from my litter! Cute.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Claire's Friend said:


> : Say "AHHHHHH"


OMG, that's funny!!!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

DNL2448 said:


> I almost entered one just like this with the little girl from my litter! Cute.


Well you know I would have voted for her !!!:


----------



## Tilly's Mom

I don't have enough posts to enter but thought I would share Tilly's funny picture just for fun


----------



## Megora

Tilly's Mom said:


> I don't have enough posts to enter but thought I would share Tilly's funny picture just for fun


Adorable<:

You have until 7/30 to write 10 or so more posts....


----------



## DNL2448

Megora said:


> Adorable<:
> 
> You have until 7/30 to write 10 or so more posts....


Start posting like crazy! That picture needs to be entered...even if is is up against mine..


----------



## Liv

I love Baileys ears!


----------



## goldensrbest

*Cambridge*

Cambridge, giving me a look


----------



## DNL2448

What happened to her ears????


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby at a rescue picnic, looking at us to throw him yet another ball. This is the dirtiest I've ever seen him!


----------



## Dallas Gold

goldensrbest said:


> Cambridge, giving me a look


hahaha, I get that "look" a lot!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Dallas Gold said:


> hahaha, I get that "look" a lot!


Me too, right before she bites my nose !!


----------



## goldensrbest

They are gone, not!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Lennon looks like he had way toooo many Margaritas!!!!!! but the only think he drinks is water. OH WELL!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Bob Dylan said:


> Lennon looks like he had way toooo many Margaritas!!!!!! but the only think he drinks is water. OH WELL!


¡Pareciendo bueno allí, señor!


----------



## HudsensMama9

"I think I'll take a nap too. Maybe my mommy won't notice me!"


----------



## Discoverer

Oscar's goofy look :cookoo:


----------



## Duke's Momma

Dallas Gold said:


> Toby at a rescue picnic, looking at us to throw him yet another ball. This is the dirtiest I've ever seen him!


 omg! :lol: It looks like mustard on his nose! Busted!


----------



## Wendy427

Duke's Momma said:


> OMG, that's funny!!!!!!


Major DITTO! I guffawed out loud here at work!!!


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog... The wet look..


----------



## kwhit

Chance's silly face


----------



## kwhit

Not an entry...just Lucy giving her goofy "stink eye"


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Enzo's a fan of the over the shoulder smile for pictures...


----------



## Chuppy

We nicknamed him Big Mouth just because he likes to scream in your face to throw the ball


----------



## Laurie

Lincoln .....shaking after swimming!


----------



## ferreira

Peekaboo face!!


----------



## Ljilly28

Play Face


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

The first Golden X Vampire bat!


----------



## Sweet Summer Time




----------



## Airborne80

*Charlie's Funny Face For July 2011*

Charli'e Funny & Crazy Face for July 2011. How can I kiss that face every day?!!!:bowl:


----------



## Ranger

Ranger not only being a saint, but enjoying every minute of it:


----------



## mudEpawz

*Im not listening*

la la la la I cant hear you.


----------



## turtle66

Dog in heaven


----------



## Rob's GRs

Now that it is July 31 it is time to close this thread for this months contest.

Marsha will get to this contest to create a voting poll as soon as she can. She had an illness in her family.


----------

